# Awesome New Band - Fightstar



## Nick (Sep 3, 2009)

I figured this band is worth mentioning and they havn't been around long. They formed only 5 or 6 years ago. I just found them last night. Check out some of their music. They've got some great melodies, good singing and some screaming so, a little something for everybody =) The more I listen the more I like them. I tried to pick tracks that are different. All good tho. Hope you like them. 

"Deathcar" - Fightstar

"99" - Fightstar

"Paint Your Target" - Fightstar

"Floods" - Fightstar



p.s. fuck ads on youtube.


----------

